# Health Insurance



## mawjav (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi,

My wife and I have 9-month Work Visas, no jobs yet, and will be arriving in NZ in January 2012. Since our visas are only for 9-months, we will not qualify for the NZ National Health Care system (minimum requirement 2-years Residency). So:

Can anyone recommend a good Health Insurance Company to cover us for the first 9-months?

Thanks in advance,

Martin


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

mawjav said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife and I have 9-month Work Visas, no jobs yet, and will be arriving in NZ in January 2012. Since our visas are only for 9-months, we will not qualify for the NZ National Health Care system (minimum requirement 2-years Residency). So:
> 
> ...


Try Southern Cross Healthcare Group.

Does anyone else have any other names we can add to the list?


----------

